# Look quick!



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Tell me what you see!











[Answer in any way you see fit, I'm not looking for a specific type of answer]

[No, this isn't me]


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Somebody posting a photo on a forum? :crazy:
...and the emo kid 
(You are trying to see if we will categorise him as an "emo" instead of seeing him as a"pensif teen" or something similar right, if we can see beyond the stereotype and see him as an actual person?)


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Uh...a girl with a nose ring? Who may or may not be a goth? :/


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

The person is pretty androgynous. My first impression was a "girl with a nosering." The setting makes me sad - the view out the window seems a little crowded and rundown.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

someone who has different views ,not afraid to be different


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone who may be unhappy, but it's unclear. I also see what looks like a doll on the right side of the picture, in the white area.


----------



## Clear (Sep 21, 2011)

A very intense stare. I wouldn't call it hostile, but they definitely have something to say.

(Also, the nose ring looks a bit like a booger from that angle.)


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool hair...and very beautiful eyes. She wants to come off as edgy but really, she's not...very tender hearted.


----------



## LoneWolfRoaming (Aug 16, 2011)

Some-one who get's stero-typed "goth" or "emo" but just does it for the fashion,
She really is warm-heart and cares alot for others, but trys to hide in under a cold front. Maybe because she has been teased by other about being too caring or something and that's why she trys to hide it.


----------



## Krutz (Oct 11, 2011)

androgynous.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

The hair reminds me of a bearskin hat.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Girl with a very pale face, black hair, grey eyes.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

She looks sad, like she wants you to understand how she feels. I also thought I saw a statue in the background and it was short and chubby, looks a bit like a Buddah.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

someone with really white make up and really black hair.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Emotional compromise as a way of life, lashes out at life in with rigid & aloof exterior to avoid comfrontation but secretly craves it. Pretends not care, reckless, needs love & care like teh rest of us, but does recieve adequate measures of either.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Someone I imagine myself getting along with. -.-


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

"Emo teen" was my first thought. My second thought was "Wait, is that a boy or a girl?".


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Tell me what you see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An emo male-bodied person.


----------



## violetta (Mar 25, 2011)

a disgusting nosering.ruins everything.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I see a haircut that was done not with scissors but razor. Its grown out slightly and I don't think it was professionally done to begin with. That style has become common and its easy to recreate on ones own with a bit of research. I would say its the typical 'emo hair.'

I also see makeup. More foundation than anything. Only a little eye-makeup, which suggests that the person is not trying to play up or enhance the features, but rather smooth them out.. make them look softer.. but with more definition on the eye, which brings me to..

Its a male and not a female. At first glance some may be confused, but the answer is in the nose, jaw, neck, shoulders.

-He- feels soft, therefore tries to convey a soft image on the surface.. in order to look more -him-. 

He is probably an isfp.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I see a haircut that was done not with scissors but razor. Its grown out slightly and I don't think it was professionally done to begin with. That style has become common and its easy to recreate on ones own with a bit of research. I would say its the typical 'emo hair.'
> 
> I also see makeup. More foundation than anything. Only a little eye-makeup, which suggests that the person is not trying to play up or enhance the features, but rather smooth them out.. make them look softer.. but with more definition on the eye, which brings me to..
> 
> ...


Damn O_O

you're good.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

sexy, not gonna lie


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

Black is the first thing that comes to my mind.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone who puts in way too much effort to look like they don't care, when really they do - because they wouldn't have gone through that effort otherwise.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Some androgynous dark chick with an ugly nose ring. =)


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Not sure if man or woman.
Horrible lighting.
Over 9000 photoshops.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I saw what looks to be a buddha statue in the background. Then wondered if the person was at some sort of temple. 

Then I saw the necklace and thought--- I'm probably wrong about the buddha statue. 

Then I saw the face and thought Photoshop. Then I thought, not pretty.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

First thought: NOSE RING.
Second thought: It looks like her jacket's hanging off one shoulder...or it's a weird-ass jacket.
Third thought: Is she taking the photo herself?
Fourth thought: Am I using the right pronoun?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

A goth....


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

A guy trying to look like a girl


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Boring and a guy who is very feminine.

Also noticed tons of photoshop.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

Possibly either a guy or a girl. With something coming out of his or her left nostril-Probably a piercing.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

A goth girl.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I actually posted this as a gender experiment. Yes, he is a boy (an emo/scene boy, but that's not the point), and goes by the internet name of Furious George or George Boleyn. I don't know a whole lot about him, other than his name.

Some pics are more blatantly obvious than others...









But now, let's get a tally on the male/female rankings, shall we?

EDIT:

Male: 4
Female: 9
Undeclared/androgynous/questioning: 17


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

some emo
(10char)


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

gender can go either way. what i personally take from the photo is someone who tries to be an individual or in some way stand apart from the crowd only to seamlessly mesh with a different separate group of individuals. looks like he/she has a rosary around his neck so maybe religion plays a role or it could just be a fashion statement of spirituality untied by secularism.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Pretty eyes and a really big booger?


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

next photo


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Well, I actually posted this as a gender experiment. Yes, he is a boy (an emo/scene boy, but that's not the point), and goes by the internet name of Furious George or George Boleyn. I don't know a whole lot about him, other than his name.
> 
> Some pics are more blatantly obvious than others...
> 
> ...


Lol, he didn't seem to look like a girl to me. XD I'm surprised so many people were confused.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Someone who looks like a less violent-looking member of Escape the Fate


----------

